# New Fishing 'Yak



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

I picked up a used Hobie Outback, and am about to make some fish wet themselves. You don't think that's possible? Oh just wait, the waters will grow ever warmer.
Anyway, I'm pretty happy with the purchase, and after alot of reaserch and a test ride I was sold. It will be a wicked fishing machine. 
After a test run or two I'll determine where to rig this and where to put that. The fact that I will predominately be using my legs for propulsion, makes it able for me I to be fishing that much more. Not to mention hands free trolling. It's got an oversized rudder and turns suprisingly tight. I think I might be falling in love all over again.
I did have to sacrifice some availible hull storage with the Mirage drive, but there is still ample storage for a weekend trip. I figured that I've done long weekends backpacking, and it can hold that size pack in the back. Now I just need some more dry bags.
Anyone else fish out of one of these? Any tips or tricks?

PETE


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

Congrats on the new boat!!! I have wanted to try one out as I spend most of my time trolling. You going to make it over on Saturday for the outing?


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Unfortunately not, I have to work for the next couple weekends. I don't mind so much as I'll have the waters to myself during the weekdays. 

I did go out and manage a few smallies and some nice carp pulled me around for a while. I would have caught more, but I was "guiding" a new kayak fishing buddy on a virgin carp outing. 
PETE


----------



## leapin lunker (Jan 13, 2003)

I have fished out of mine for two years now and have no complaints. Take it to Florida was winter, bring it to St. Clair Shores in summer. My only suggestions, besides having fun, is to not overload it with crap. Don't need a compass, don't need a live well, don't need umpteen rod holders, don't need - well you get the idea. Rigged out they yak looks great, but practically it sucks. Too many rods just get in the way and possibly broken. Make sure the rods you buy have short handles. Long ones hit the boat and you when casting and reeling in fish. 

Oh yeah. Instead of a yak paddle, I carry a canoe paddle. Less length means easier storage. With the peddle drive you use the paddle for getting away from and into shore.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

If I had a yak it would be the outback, they are sweet. Only problem is that they get too unstable with me in them, I raise the center of gravity too much. :lol::help:


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

leapin lunker said:


> Don't need a *compass*, don't need a live well, don't need umpteen rod holders, don't need - well you get the idea. Rigged out they yak looks great, but practically it sucks.


A compass, or a handheld GPS, can be handy, and smart to have, if you are out on big water and a thick fog rolls in. Its happened to me on Lake Michigan and I was glad I had a GPS on board. I wouldn't permanently mount a compass to my kayak, however. It all depends on what type of fishing one is going to be doing as to how to rig it. Rod holders and a fish-finders make trolling easier (and more productive) and fortunately, these can all be removed for a morning trip spent casting for bass. I think it would be difficult to troll two rods for salmon without rodholders, maybe it could be done but it wouldn't be practical. In a sense, the beauty of the kayak is the ability to rig it to fit the type of fishing we prefer to do. And a well thought out rigged boat can be stripped down to bare bones with all the bells and whistles removed.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Congrats on the new rig! Those Outbacks are pretty sweet. Look to be great fishing yaks.....basically a peddle powered tournament bass boat!


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Yes, it is a sweet yak. I'm going to hit the Grand in an hour or so for anything that bites. Last week I took it out and got a several dinker smallies and a nice carp. The conditions today look much better than the last time I was out. 
ESOX, I am 6'3 and 230# and that boat is pretty stable, I can comfortably fish sitting sideways, but by no means would I be standing without the sponsons, and even then I didn't get it to stand in. Using a SINK for the last few years I already feel higher off the water. 
I will hopefully get a picture or two soon enough. 
PETE


----------



## angler57 (Jan 11, 2010)

The outback looks like a real winner.
Every few weeks or sometimes even days we watch the video below.
Had done creeks, streams and farm ponds. Even a few large reserviors here in Indiana. 
But, finding the big lakes was a new and magic experience.
Bouncing over four foot swells is a wonderous thing. And the scenery was to us something from a Sci-Fi movie.
Being a flatland farm boy the lakes are something we must return to as the music says. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=U2XV33cs9b4


----------

